# The Colour of Money



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

1976 Mercedes 300D on air.
When I bought this car a year ago, I just knew it had to be air ride. I began researching immediately and decided to do things a little differently. Of course most people do electrically actuated solenoids. This is fine if you're only running in the summer. I am daily driving this car all year round.
I decided to use manual valves. It just suits the character of the car. These will be in the cabin and almost impervious to the effects of water in the winter. In the console where they are located, there is plenty of heat, no chance of sticking solenoids when it gets cold. 
The gauges are all mechanical as well. I have placed them in the absent center speaker location. The install is not 100% complete, they will rise out of the dash when needed.
My rear defrost never did work correctly, so I decided to surrender my rear window element to have the switch engage the air compressor.
Slam specialties RE5 bags in the front.. these are wonderful. No shock to be worried about, since it sits offside of the bag in the mercedes dual a arm setup. I crafted the brackets out of stainless steel and a few shock tower centering rings out of aluminum. No hacked shock towers for me. 
UVAIR Aero Sports for the rear. They aren't installed yet.. just finishing up the brackets for them this week. Everything looks to be in order so far.
I have one 5 gallon tank, air dryer and a compressor of unknown size that a friend sold to me. It works just fine. I ran one large line up to the center console and split to smaller lines that go to the switches. No leaks! I have had the front bags running for over a month.. not even a 1psi drop over 4 days. The compressor has a leak at the head, so the tank is emptying overnight, but I'll have that fixed soon enough.
Hope I haven't missed anything.. on with the pics!
Day 1:








New paint with winter wheels:








Wheels fitment:








Roll fenders:








New bumpers:








Front bags in:
















My first oil pan:


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that is awesome! and its Bio!


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

holy **** thats the tits! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

SICK! I've been wanting to do a bit newer 300D for a while now, I am completely envious. A friend of mine had one of those a few years ago that was a greaser car. Love the color!
You should do matching air and veggie tanks.


_Modified by Plain at 3:58 PM 6-12-2008_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

This thing looks killer, nice build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Oh, forgot the fun pics


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Dreamstate)*

very nice, i love the paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Habafrog)*








I've ALWAYS wanted to bag one of those!!!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

when you're done with that, build me one


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Pennywise)*

I love it! More pictures of it dumped!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Habafrog)*

i love the manual valves, way cool!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: The Colour of Money (ryanmiller)*

I got a huge kick out of this car at Spring Fling a couple weeks back... I was in the white Jetta parked nearby. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: The Colour of Money (dymer)*















That is so sick. Love the color and the wheels.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: The Colour of Money (hellaSmoked)*

Awesome car! LOVE the color scheme!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only thing I don't like is the carbon fiber behind the gauges, it doesn't match the car. I would use wood that matches the trim in the car or some vinyl that matches the seats.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Capt. Obvious)*

cars dope...a mid to late 60's model is on my list to bag...this is very inspiring..great work..good taste in paint choice


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Dreamstate)*

I loved this car at springfling. Very nicely done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: The Colour of Money (dOM.)*

WOW, great job, I`ve always liked those old Benz`s.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Mr Schmidt)*

Thanks guys.. Trying to do something different. Both in the project car and in the way I'm doing my air ride.
Captn Obvious.. yes, I forgot to mention, the cf plate is just a placeholder for now, something I had sitting in the basement.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Dreamstate)*

bagged on cream dish.. I like that


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The Colour of Money (candela)*

Sick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Good Work Randy!


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I failed to mention.. kevin confirmed and helped me through my original manual system idea, as well as sold me many components. This was before I even knew he was on these forums.
Thanks kevin!


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

Sick.2.def


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Dreamstate)*

thats gangsta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Ein punkt acht T)*

gangsta zhit


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: The Colour of Money (durteeclean)*

WOW you are McLovin!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: The Colour of Money (rico_arg)*

this thing is bad as hell..


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rampage GLI 16V (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Santi)*

I need more pics of this at once. Fresh.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

I'll update as the air project draws to completion.
Some people become visibly upset when I tell them it's my daily


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_I'll update as the air project draws to completion.
Some people become visibly upset when I tell them it's my daily









they are jealous... I would rock that car daily w/o a doubt.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

damn thats hot


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
they are jealous... I would rock that car daily w/o a doubt. 

x2


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thats a great find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Rampage GLI 16V)*

a few more pics as requested


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

oh, the rear brackets are made up.. just need to find time for the install and testing.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Saw this at SpringFling, looked AMAZING, didn't believe it was on air until Sandor told me?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

A couple pics of my switches. I'll update gauge pictures as I build the hideaway for it.
























Manual switches in the ash tray. Yes, these are valves you can find at airassisted.com 
















Slam specialties RE5 bags. Can't say enough good things about them.








Can't really see the brackets this way, I'll take better pics next time I have the wheel off.









hope this inspires some of you. 
thanks for browsing


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

Oh, a word about the components I have..
1x Viar 480c (so quiet!)
1x 5 gallon tank
1x air dryer
4x manual finger valves
1x single needle viar gauge for tank pressure
2x two needle viar gauges for bag pressures
custom brackets for front/rear bags
110/145psi switch activated by defrost switch (right of ashtray)
When it's closed up, it looks dead stock.


----------



## revolverapology (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

First off the car looks awsome!
Second...those manual valves look nice, is there a reason why you went with those? 
Steve


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

woah! nice work


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

manual vlaves.... ****ing bad ass


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_ ****ing bad ass 

indeed.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (revolverapology)*


_Quote, originally posted by *revolverapology* »_...those manual valves look nice, is there a reason why you went with those?

This car was built to be a daily driver. It will be seeing a sweaty 40 degrees to a teeth chattering -40 degrees.. I needed it to be as robust as possible. With temperatures that cold, solenoid freezing can be a problem, even with an air dryer.. I wanted to avoid all such problems.
With the manual valves, i could break free any freezing by simply moving the valves with my fingers. Solenoids can't always free themselves when that cold. These valves are so dead simple. Also, as soon as the blower pushes some warm air into the cabin, the valves warm up since they are in the center console.
But that's only a bonus to the real reason I did it.. this car needed to have a mechanical setup, it just suits the car. If I would have gone with a modern hotrod style, it would look fine with digital controls, but having a digital controller, even if hidden, would feel wrong in this style of car IMHO.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

agreed, manual was the only way to go....car looks great! the fact that is bio makes it even better!


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

how do te manual valves work do you have FBSS or just FB? who provided all the parts?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Kevin from ACC supplied 80% of the parts. uhh.. excuse the ignorance, but what's FBSS?


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_Kevin from ACC supplied 80% of the parts. uhh.. excuse the ignorance, but what's FBSS?

Front
Back
Side to Side


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_Kevin from ACC supplied 80% of the parts. uhh.. excuse the ignorance, but what's FBSS?

FBSS. in a nutshell means you can control every wheel. FB mean you can control the front and the rear. i was wondering if each switch is a wheel of is one switch front up front down ect. also how do the manual vlaves work. i looked on ACC's site and all the have are the switches. is that is or is there seprate vlaves also. and the things you see are just a switch.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (mystthebird)*

Manual valves 
The "switch" is the valve. One air line comes in from the tank, one goes to a bag (or two if you want). I have four of the manual valves, so I can control each wheel independently. You can see this in the pics I posted on page one.


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

thats fbss


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Dreamstate)*

A parts breakdown was requested for the front bags, made up a quick drawing for a better understanding.


----------



## rob g60 (Feb 9, 2006)

awsome like this benz very much
do you also have a drawing from the back bags or pictures?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I really really really really really really really really really love your car.


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Too funny man. I was just talking with my father this past weekend. We're helping a friend of his restore his '72 280CE. He's kind of at a loss for wheels/suspension... so of course I was like "throw some color matched RS's on it and bag it... cant go wrong..." and then this car pops up!!! Absolutely stunning man. Looks just as good if not better than I thought it would. (Ironic that my dad found this car online before I did -- I believe he got in touch with you this afternoon with some questions.) We'll have to get some pics of the car we're putting together over to you. Maybe some day we'll get a photo shoot together... We're in the midst of also bagging a '64 Tbird and I'll be bagging my 92 GTI this winter... anyways... you really pulled this off. The switches are perfect. Wheels/top, perfect. Love it dude!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (illi)*

Oops.. forgot to ask... can you give me some specs on the wheel and tire setup? What offset/bolt pattern? (I assume 5x112?) How was the fitment with the fenders, etc? (Unfortunately the rear fenders were not rolled on the w114 in our garage... I wish I had the chance to do something aboutt that before it was sprayed...)


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (illi)*

holy **** this car is sick! Can't wait for moar pics.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_mk2)*

Officially on all hard stops. I will be removing the rear bump stops for another ~3" of drop.
I will have to modify the upper spring mount on the fronts in order to drop it any more. Now with the back dropped, it doesn't lay subframe in the front any longer.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_









Amazing...
big props on a great build, get that baby lower!!


----------



## friday (Dec 8, 2007)

I love og Mercedes


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (friday)*

I love your car....it's coming a long nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

you suck!!! i'va been wanting to do this for ever, great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

Update:
I am revisiting the rear suspension, it can be lowered about another 4" without making contact with the ground (after resonator removal)
The only problem I have now is the rear axles.. the u-joints are at their maximum angle. I was hoping somebody might have some experience with overcoming this problem. Perhaps there are weld-in u-joints that can stand a tighter working angle?


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

rolling vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la7e1j7sruw


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The car is tits.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

Saw you at June Jitter Bug ...beautiful ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So you just have 4 manual valves $20 a piece so $80 altogether? But no option for a pancake switch right?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i've been thinking of running paddle valves just because there is so much less to go wrong. and its dirty cheap.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_i've been thinking of running paddle valves just because there is so much less to go wrong. and its dirty cheap.

x2 I am still researching and learning before I do my setup but this looks like a pretty affordable and relatively easy option.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

when i called kevin about 8 months ago and talked to him about air ride he said why waste your time that has a lot of variables like digital just use paddle valves. they're easy to setup, easy to maintain and very reliable.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*

Paddle valves are dead cheap and reliable. I have an extra in the trunk just in case.
Pancake can be done by holding down all four at once. I do it every time I park. *shrug*
Still on the prowl for a u-joint solution.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

pm'd


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*

and did you build steel box holding the paddles?


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the color of money.


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (bLeW-DuB)*

Pics don't do this car justice.......looks so good in person! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Dreamstate)*

love this thing im gettin ready to slam my w123 wagon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: The Colour of Money (hyperformancevw)*

That is HOT!!
I always thought one of those on bags would be sweet. 
Heres one in Maine for CHEAP!
http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/953026489.html


----------



## euro-steez (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: The Colour of Money (VegasJetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: The Colour of Money (hyperformancevw)*

nearing the "action" stage of lowering the rear another ~4 inches
hello sparks








make a thread for that W123.. i love wagons <3


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_and did you build steel box holding the paddles? 

Actually, it's just my ash tray. *JUST* enough room to fit them all in.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreamstate)*

This is how easy a manual system can be.








Forgot to add the air dryer.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreamstate)*

I was going to ask you this exact question one day but the diagram is perfect thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You could even do it easier if you buy the Paddles/ Gauge combo from AAC right? You probably know which one I am talking about it has a two needle gauge with a paddle on each side.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gregvh)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love this! my favorite set up all year. 
Good work Randy.


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_This is how easy a manual system can be.








Forgot to add the air dryer.









Dont most gauge set-ups show front psi and rear psi? Looks like your diagram is L/S and R/S pressures......


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (socal07rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *socal07rabbit* »_Dont most gauge set-ups show front psi and rear psi? Looks like your diagram is L/S and R/S pressures......









It's all personal preference how you want to display your pressures. I decided to have the left gauge show the left side of the car, the right gauge show the right bags. White needles show the front, yellow needles indicate the rear.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

looks like dual needle gauges to show f b rs ls ?


----------



## boosted_vr (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreamstate)*

thanks for the requested diagram of your setup. I think im going with the same setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_looks like dual needle gauges to show f b rs ls ? 

Yup
(Left side front/left side back) (tank pressure) (right side front/right side back)


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

seen this car in person at vagkraft... amazing work done to this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








mike


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (platinumgrey_1.8T)*

Incase anyone didn't/haven't catch/caught it.....
the recent issue of PVW.... This was in the H20 Coverage...
covertly taken photos of. all sneaky like...


_Modified by BellCityDubber at 12:53 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## square head (Dec 8, 2003)

Heart Randy Candy.


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

You are my hero. I basically grew up in merc like that, -74 200d with a bench seat up front and column manual shifter. My 1st 3 words: daddy, mommy and merc. How did I end up driving a vw...
This is something to consider.... But a maybe silly question: where does it dump the air from bags when going down? Off the switch in side the car or what...


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

Randy, I just had the best air ride idea ever.
cut the flap off a whoopie cushion and dump air through.
I kill myself.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (pineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pineman* »_where does it dump the air from bags when going down? Off the switch in side the car or what...

The switch dumps the air out a hole in the back of it. A little noisy for the girls sometimes.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (tripwalking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tripwalking* »_Randy, I just had the best air ride idea ever.
cut the flap off a whoopie cushion and dump air through.
I kill myself.

SLIDE WHISTLE


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

REALISTIC FLATULENCE NOISE


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_
The switch dumps the air out a hole in the back of it. A little noisy for the girls sometimes.









Ok. Well, It's decided then cause I won't have that problem. Never have girls in the car, wife and girls don't mix too well.










_Modified by pineman at 12:30 AM 1-10-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_A parts breakdown was requested for the front bags, made up a quick drawing for a better understanding.










I see some room to get you lower in these drawings? Are they this big for clearence?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

I had to ADD spacers so the car would *just* rest on the ground when aired out. There's no need to add or subtract anything in the front, it's perfect.
edit - once I get the height out of the rear, I may have to remove some spacing from the front again, since the lowest part of the subframe is ahead of the wheels in the front.


_Modified by Dreamstate at 7:28 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

hott i really want to pick up another project car and this benz is on the list just really hard to find around here (chicago) 
im also looking at kombi vw bus , corrado , mk1,mk2 gti and jettas 








how hard was it to piece the air ride? for the other cars im looking at i have found kits built for them but didnt see anything for benzs. also how hard is it to find parts to replace old rusted ones?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I see nothing wrong with setting any part of a car on the ground


----------



## Rob1986 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ShadowWabbit)*

your car looks só good man. Looks like you take very good care of here as well. Just the way an older car should be treated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOLLYWOOD 1.8T (Jul 8, 2006)

HOT ISH


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (HOLLYWOOD 1.8T)*

Any way to pipe the released air out and away? I am most likely going to give the manual valves a go just because something seems alluring about them to me. The only turn off is them blowing up my cockpit. Pancaking that thing must be loud







. BTW is that PEX tubing you are using? If so, awesome, that stuff makes copper/cpvc look silly.


_Modified by arethirdytwo at 5:50 AM 2-6-2009_


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

There's nothing to attach to on the back of the valve's dump ports, but you could quiet it down by stuffing cotton or something behind them.
Not sure the name of the tubing, it's a high end pressure tubing that we have at work.. graciously donated for the project


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

its just high pressure industrial airline, i work with it every day at work. I too am getting free airline and some awesome air dryers. Come to think of it i can probably get everything except for the bags, struts, air tank, and compressors through my work. I am probably also looking at doing manual valves, I am kinda taking all the technology out of my MKIV so it will flow with my ideas like it did yours.
I really like your MB. It makes me want one soo badly and it makes me mad i didnt hop on my buddies old one for sale a year ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Stan Marsh)*

this car is the reason i want to bag my bmw 2002... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (djmike1)*

Awesome car. very informative thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (vpetithw)*

A little update on the '09 look. 
-the previous flawed paint was completely redone in money green
-wheels
-more rear drop *pending*
I have new bags for the rear, ready to go in. Need to make some time to get to the shop to work on that. Will need to fab some new mounts for it. 
The universal airs will be replaced with slam specialties, the shock will be mounted behind the original location to make room for the new bag. 
This will allow for ~3-4" of drop. Which means the resonator has to be removed. That should be it for dangly bits under the car. Clear sailing from there.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*
















wow! looks phenomenal with those wheels!


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i loved the RS's but man those wirespoke look great.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

Looks good Randy. You have been busy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I've seen dreams of a car like that. Color gets deeper and deeper.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pineman)*

Great work. Love the stance now, can't wait to see the work on the rear.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








man I need to bag one of these benz's


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love it. 
Maybe powdercoat the spoke wheels to be color matched? In the same kinda thought vein as your old RS's.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (autotragik b3attlewagen)*

looks much better like this I think. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif always wanted to run some of those wheels,'
getting the front lower 2 you say? it was unclear


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

different spoke colors


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_i loved the RS's but man those wirespoke look great.

I agree with that, and the new color is perfect, this is so PIMP


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgliin05)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IDEYD1gBAg
Sick car!


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (autotragik b3attlewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autotragik b3attlewagen* »_Maybe powdercoat the spoke wheels to be color matched? In the same kinda thought vein as your old RS's. 

Thought about it. Re-lacing would be a nightmare though








Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha have someone else lace them








green and white spokes would be nuts


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif always wanted to run some of those wheels,'
getting the front lower 2 you say? it was unclear

I may not lower the front anymore. Right now there is about 1" clearance to the ground when I'm on the bump stops. The way you see it here is how I can drive around town and the highway, completely on bump stops. If I lower the front too much, I would have to raise the car to drive.. I don't like the idea of that. But we'll see what happens.
Once the rear is on the internal slam specialties bump stops, I should comfortably be able to drive 2-3 inches lower in the back.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am a complete benz fan now.








your car is super clean. Can't wait to see it again at h2o


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am a complete benz fan now.








your car is super clean. Can't wait to see it again at h2o

ya its catching on isn't it








how is everything else on this benz?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vpetithw)*

Mechanically the car is pretty good. It's my daily driver. The first year i had the car I put 50,000kms on it. I bought it as a winter beater.







It's progressed past that though, no more winters. I still commute with it every day.. around 900kms a week just to commute to work.
This isn't show car.. still rough around the edges when you step closer. I can't justify the expenses to restore it to brand new. The interior is going to be redone however.. that's next on the list. It does make for some good photos though.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreamstate)*

car looks 10x better on the wires now! IMO


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

car looks so good.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

$


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

it looks SOOO GOOD on those wire wheels...bravo sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


----------



## euro-steez (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (DEV!N)*

on point.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_it looks SOOO GOOD on those wire wheels...bravo sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Love the Pyncro. Was a big fan of it at H20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

also the new green look so much better


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

car looks fully sick.


----------



## dubverein789 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2pointO)*

looks very sick. I like the money green. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubverein789)*

this thing just got even mroe ridiculous... 
any changes to the setup form the paddle valves?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

looks sickkk


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

'09 > '08
looks DAMN good. the wires look redonkulous on there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_any changes to the setup form the paddle valves?

Same reliable paddle valves.








I mentioned in my earlier update about removing the resonator. It would seem a 4x4 piece of lumber on the highway agreed and decided to gave me a hand. Straight pipe now installed and clearance increased. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_
Same reliable paddle valves.








I mentioned in my earlier update about removing the resonator. It would seem a 4x4 piece of lumber on the highway agreed and decided to gave me a hand. Straight pipe now installed and clearance increased. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice.. well i hope to see it @ H2O again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

I didn't see if it was mentioned anywhere, but do you have 1/4" lines (paddle's connection size) all around?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

I do indeed.
8mm lines to manifold where it splits into 6mm lines that go to the paddle bank.


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

Ok. How fast does it rise? The air-out-hole behind the paddles probably slows down a bit when letting air out. Well, they have invented a thing called drill..
I got 2x6mm that split into 2x6mm to 4 paddles and same from there on. And not a suprise I'm feeling a bit slow (bags: aero sports and chapman kit). Doesn't matter to much, but when in need to rise fast... I guess I should put 8mm to the point they split. But 6mm is so much easier to move around under the floor mat and such.. Probably I just have to fit 'em there.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

It's not a fast rise like electric valves on the same sized line, but it's fast enough for me. Bringing a single larger line up to the paddles and splitting from there would help with speed, if that's where you're getting the restriction.


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

Saw your car last year at Springfling in its former guise...A couple weekends ago I saw it in the lot at SliverCity on King Street. I drove over to it after leaving Chapters...my wife was laughing cause I was freaking about how cool it was I saw the latest stage in the metal rather than on the web!
Super cool project! Love the DD status too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by CompressionIgnition at 8:18 AM 5-5-2009_


----------



## Memoryfab_dave (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Dreamstate)*

Great build! Watched.. Where do we get these manual valves from? airassisted?


_Modified by Memoryfab_dave at 3:27 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

damm looks sick


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

looks excellent.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

The valves are from airassisted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

dope, loved it at o.c last year, can't wait to see the new look.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

do you have a picture of the old tail lights vs the new tail lights?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Newer style ribbed tail lights were very prone to cracks. Also prone to looking lame.









Here are the earlier, smooth tail lights.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

schwing


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

and they just bolt right in?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Loved the new colour when I saw it yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_and they just bolt right in?

yes indeed


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreamstate)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Paint_By_Numbers)*

saw it in person for the first time at spring fling last week.... gorgeous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gregvh)*

looks absolutely great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

so sweet, saw it acouple weeks ago and thought it was a different car


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks for the comments. It has been quite the transformation.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

Man i love this thing. so so sick... Isaw it at H20i last yr and was all about it. keep up the super sick work on the Merc. i love the new rim's by the way.
Kaos


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*












































just when you think it couldnt get any better


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Love the new look, and the old one, and the stock one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Wow, I love the new color.








But I would do gold spokes, you know what they say... Green is for the money, gold is for the honeys...


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Wow, I love the new color.








But I would do gold spokes, you know what they say... Green is for the money, gold is for the honeys...


----------



## Rob_Swift (Jan 30, 2002)

Cant stop looking at this thread. makes me miss our old benz.
i never look at one the same...


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_ I bought it as a winter beater.







It's progressed past that though, no more winters. I still commute with it every day.. around 900kms a week just to commute to work.


It's funny how that works, eh.
I bought my wagon to beat around town and haul stuff with.
It has since graduated to no winters w/ indoor storage.








Car looks killer with those new-old lights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Funny how things work out sometimes.
I'm *this* close to bagging the rusty beater mk3 because it's so gosh darn fun.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ah its more expensive to do a MKIII. I have some front struts for one


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*









That merc is the definition of "PIMP"... just FYI, in case anybody asks or whatever...


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Monkeykungfu)*

A bit of planning in the works for the rear end.
Stay tuned.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tonedef (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Dreamstate)*

this car is just so dope....Love it man... Keep up the good work, I'm following the thread, waiting for updates....


----------



## dr. locktopus (Jun 23, 2001)

I am so happy I can be a part of this.
It's too much fun to ride around in while being a goofball.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

I couldn't have asked for a better picture Rob!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i would still do naughty things if this was a female


----------



## MsCarlyOMG (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_A bit of planning in the works for the rear end.


That's what she said. (teehee)


----------



## dr. locktopus (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

So you came home from the show motivated. Good to hear Randy.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I sure did. Getting tired of the nose bleeds.


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

thumb up for friday man...


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (tripwalking)*

This weekend I went to the exhaust shop to move over the S-bend for the installation of the shocks.. forgot my SLR camera there








So here the progress pics are from the phoney-cam.
Supplies - Slam specialties RE-6 bags, Short monroe shocks, hot rod shop with various in-stock brackets and fasteners.








6pm - Arrive at DW's(Tripwalking) shop (Welder Series) and put the car up on the hoist. Some final inspections are made before the work takes place. I climb into the trunk and drop the shocks out. 
7pm - A quick dinner at DW's. His wife knows how to make a simple meal delicious. Also, a five star milkshake. 
12am - we're well on our way.. the old bags removed, body bump stop mount cut off, new mounting plates cut and drilled, set in for a test fit
















1:30am - one side welded in, spacer added to mounting plate to make room for folding bag








2am - Test fit. Looked pretty good until we saw the bag folding over a little too much and contacting the mount. Had to cut out a little more of the mounting plate. After which, perfect!








3am - I look all too pleased at our progress.








DW is a master at tig welding. This pleases me greatly.








4:45am - DW builds some mounting brackets for the control arm shock mount. Did I mention I was doing a remote mount shock?
















A test bar for the compressed shock length +1/4", to make sure the car does not bottom out on the shock.








So far so good..








6am - Finally all welded up and assembled!








The fender eats a few more inches of wheel
















When we aired it all out, I was wondering how level was sitting. DW pulled out the digital level and I put it on the door opening.. it came out PERFECTLY LEVEL at 0.0 degrees! Not bad for doing it by eye!








Quite happy about how it eats the rear wheel now. The Slam Specialties RE-6 bags have a greater height range than the outgoing Universal Air bags. Much lower and about 1.5" higher as well. Very comfortable ride.
Real pics coming as soon as I get the SLR back.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

this car just keeps getting better.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Is it getting held up on anything?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_this car just keeps getting better.

Ain't that the truth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looks awesome.. Is there any chances of making the front lower to match or do you wanna keep it leveled side, but not smae tuckage?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The mercedes is hard to tuck like that in the front santi! The fenders are super shallow. and the cut is different.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

looks DAMN good. Wish I was that talented. I'd love to bag my S6
and








Did anyone tell you you look like James Urbaniak?


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

Don't mean to speak out of turn here, but we were talking about the front brackets sometime over the course of the evening/morning/romantic sunrise and should be able to make it scrape.
The rear could go lower with some relatively minor trimmage. 

om nom nom


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Santi
Shawn is right, the rear end has a skirt of sorts, like other rear wheel drive cars, just more pronounced. 
The front fender seems to be cut out more than most cars, so the front will never really look any lower than this unless i get bigger wheels, which I don't want to do. 
Dropping the front for the same tuck factor would require digging a 3" hole in the ground and lowering the front end into it.








Which oddly enough, is mechanically doable with this car. There's so much room.
The car as you see it here is the height is millimeters from touching the ground at spots. Seeing as I like to drive around town at this height, I won't be dropping it much more. I like that it is perfectly level at this height.
Chapel, can't say that I've ever had that comparison. I think I have a few pounds on him.










_Modified by Dreamstate at 12:12 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

Alright got cha!! Looks ridiculous none the less. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif big props for job well done


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (tripwalking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tripwalking* »_Don't mean to speak out of turn here, but we were talking about the front brackets sometime over the course of the evening/morning/romantic sunrise and should be able to make it scrape.

I have no problem hitting the car off of minor road imperfections as it is.. but I am still interested in rebuilding the front brackets for greater versatility.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

same deal on my 190







stupid skinny fenders too. so my 8 is wide up there.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_so my 8 is wide up there. 



I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your 8" Shawn


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hahahah That is what she said


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks damn good dude, great work


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

cool


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I owned a 190 once upon a time..for about a week actually. A tree smashed it straight down the middle. Roof was between the seats = /
This build makes me want a benz again. Isht is sick! Good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zombiestatus (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

I cant take anymore of this. Approaching this point in the thread, i feel completely overwhelmed. I don't think I was ready for this much win.


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice.. your rear suspension is pretty much the same as my w123.. and that's how I bagged my rear by relocating the shocks.. but I used re5 slam bags.. I actually drove around alittle with no shocks at all it rode ok just alittle bouncy..


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (bobbybdemented)*

holy ****, love at first sight...


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (d.tek)*

Finally, some decent updated pictures from this weekend at H2Oi.
I've been altogether too busy to get them done myself.
















































Thanks for looking


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

car looked good this weekend.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

yea man big fan of your car. i had the slammed black/bahama blue bug rollin with you on sunday after the show looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK2NIS (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

finally saw this in oc and it's amazing


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_yea man big fan of your car. i had the slammed black/bahama blue bug rollin with you on sunday after the show looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, I (obviously) really enjoyed yours as well


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

beautiful car


----------



## TDIVR6 (Mar 29, 1999)

Great work and end result.
I like the cream colored top. I've seen other W115's painted the same & I'll probably do my the same way when I get it resprayed.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (TDIVR6)*

I only saw this parked @ Seacrets for a few hours Thursday or Friday night. Never saw it again after that


----------



## pdpwally (Oct 15, 2005)

i need to subscribe to this... i ****ing love this car and eventually want to do something close to it.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (pdpwally)*

I will be putting together a complete parts list soon. I have had half a dozen people contact me in the last 2 months bagging old Mercedes.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

I was hoping to see this at air affair


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

Yeah, I totally forgot about that meet. Whoops!


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Your car makes me horny


----------



## pdpwally (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_I will be putting together a complete parts list soon. I have had half a dozen people contact me in the last 2 months bagging old Mercedes.









thanks alot.... i have a line on a 77 450se that i think will be getting the slammed treatment


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I never saw it upclose. i was hoping it would be at Air Affair.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Perfect in every way possible! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## damonjackson_spl (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*

LOVE THIS build!!
have read over it a few times!!
given the inspiration to get my 2 W109's done!!
would love some good res pics of your rear and front end pics?
[email protected]
these are my twins W109's 230.4's


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dt83aw)*

damn that color and car combo look amazing


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (damonjackson_spl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *damonjackson_spl* »_LOVE THIS build!!
have read over it a few times!!
given the inspiration to get my 2 W109's done!!
would love some good res pics of your rear and front end pics?

I haven't taken many pics during the build.. been too busy with dirty hands to handle a camera. But if you see a pic I posted, I can send you the full size of it.
Those cars you posted are W115 chassis. The W109s are a larger body car and came with air suspension from factory.


----------



## sir8valve (Oct 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

got one.


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've seen this car in person at Vagkraft! Unbelievable, so much work has been put into this car, and it shows. Great work!


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*

This thread gives me inspiration:








as it sits now....I hauled it home Sunday with the Golf!


----------



## psbahra (Aug 1, 2008)

I see this car in Waterloo all the time. I'm the guy who walks into streetpoles and other people because I'm gawking so hard.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (psbahra)*

Yup, I'm in waterloo often. I've been leaving my mark on the pavement all around town.


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

ummmm Fudge.


----------



## TDIVR6 (Mar 29, 1999)

*Re: (Drehkraft)*

Drehkraft wrote: "This thread gives me inspiration"
Same here.
I need to get to work on mine.
Hauled it home last December.










_Modified by TDIVR6 at 7:12 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (TDIVR6)*

Mercedes is the new 1.8T








That's a great colour!


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

I made another purchase this weekend
1972 Mercedes 300SEL 4.5L
W109










_Modified by Dreamstate at 11:12 AM 10-27-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

Yes!


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TDIVR6 (Mar 29, 1999)

*Re: (Drehkraft)*

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

There is a sweet 72'ish 300SEL 3.5 by my office that looks like it would be a fun as hell project to get into. I have no idea what the guy wants for it but I haven't asked beacuse I'm sure it'd be a money pit to get it back into shape. 
The 6.3's are the one worth dumping money into from what I understand. 










_Modified by starbai at 5:52 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

Your car is absolutely gorgeous.
keep up the good work son.


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (SkIz)*

Always a treat to see this around the K-Dub area!
Love the classic Benzos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is this a diesel running on grease?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

I haven't done any conversions on it, so no grease. Just biodiesel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

How is the speed with the manual valves? I am considering them for my build.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Yes!

x2


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (monoaural)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monoaural* »_How is the speed with the manual valves? I am considering them for my build.

Speed is good. After some adjustment to my tank pressure, it lifts the car at a good rate.
The pressure switch is a 150-170psi (there abouts) so there is plenty of pressure behind the paddles for quick lifts. Still, not as fast as unobstructed electric valves, but perfect for daily use.


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

In person this car is absolutely stunning. The pictures hardly do it any justice.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It's been a while since I looked through this thread... I love the direction it has come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That sweet roller is my desktop now.


----------



## deltaforcect (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Dreamstate)*

This car is insane! Ever since someone e-mailed me a pic of this car a week or so ago, I have been furiously planning on doing something similar to a W114. 
One thing that's been driving me nuts, though, is trying to figure out the tire and wheel size on this car:








Can anyone, if not the owner of this beauty, help me out?
Incidentally, W114/5 Mercs are pretty commonplace down here in South Africa, as they were built here, so I am pretty sure I could help if anyone needs Euro-spec headlights and things. I know this is a VeeDub forum, butI'm just throwing it out there...


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Those wheels pictured are 7" in the front and 8" in the back. With adapters, it's in the area of ET -5 to -10 offset.
I sure could use a set of red w114 tail lights. Mine are so brittle, they broke apart in my hands last fall.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: The Colour of Money (deltaforcect)*

Oh, and somebody beat you to it already, I received this email two weeks ago: 

_Quote, originally posted by *deltaforcect* »_hello randy , hope tht u r ok , 
im oussama from morocco , i saw all the pics tht u did on *vwvortex abt mercedes w115* , 
i have same car , and truly i liked tht color tht u did , then i did it on mine car lol , hehe , 
wht i want its if we can to be en contact one day , want you give me some advice abt this model of cars (parts ,mecanique ...) some pics of my car and me with it , for tht u can know me how i am lol , 
i hope to talk to you soon brother , this my email , i ll send you my request later , 
good luck RANDY


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Dreamstate)*

IMO the guy who e-mailed you and sprayed his car because of your inspiration (from halfway around the world) is cooler then any trophy!!!
I hope to inspire someone that much with one of my builds!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The Colour of Money (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_IMO the guy who e-mailed you and sprayed his car because of your inspiration (from halfway around the world) is cooler then any trophy!!!
I hope to inspire someone that much with one of my builds! 

agreed!
^^^ that's awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deltaforcect (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, dreamstate. Are the rims 15s or 16s though? And what width and profile tires were you running with those rims? Sorry for the specifics, but I'm trying to make sure I can source everything before I get started on the project...
I will have a look around for some taillights, but have a feeling that all-red will be hard to find. As far as I know, South African laws dictated that indicator lights and lenses had to be orange. I'll check it out though and let you know...


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

i need info as well on bagging this one. less then a hundred thousand but no compression. had it for 5 years waiting for me to get her rolling. feeling it now that i've seen your thread.


----------



## deltaforcect (Mar 19, 2010)

Dreamstate, you've got mail


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: The Colour of Money (deltaforcect)*

The 3 piece wheels have 205/45/16s in the front and 205/45/16s in the back. It would have been nice to have 45s in the back as well, but I wanted better highway speeds.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ShadowWabbit)*

wow very nice


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Dreamstate)*

Hey Dreamstate... ive been looking at your thread for a while. Im in the proccees of buiding a 250ce (coupe) lowrider. Im in 2 minds on the rear setup. My rear is a coil over....so i was going to buy the universal 'bag over shock' and drop the rear that way. Whith shorter shocks. 5.25 inch travel.... just wondering how much lower is your rear from stock?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

My first setup was with the U-Air bagovers in the rear. I would say that it dropped to about 6" lower than stock just with those and the stock shocks. My rear end was coil over shock as well, but the spring perches were part of the body, and as I lowered, it caused the bagover mounts to angle and the inner sleeve would knock against the shock. This is a big reason I went to my new rear end setup.
The bagovers don't like angles.. as long as the spring perches are part of the body of the strut it will be fine. If your spring perches are part of the body or suspension arm like mine, I suggest doing something similar to my solution.. slam specialties bags and remote mounted shock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

thanks for the info. My rear suspension system is exact the same as yours BUT , im not sure if yours had a body bump stop which stops me from droping the rear more than 5.5inches...and this aint low enough to make me happy. Did you remove yours? for the extra drop?
and what shock did you use?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (250celowrider)*

I removed the 1.5" rubber bump stop and also cut away the protruding bump stop mount for good measure. The car was already resting on the rubber stop, so it will need to be removed if you want to lay on the ground.
The shocks I used were just the shortest shocks I could find. Monroe I think. I'll check my book and get the part number for you.


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

you got me excitd







do the slam specialties have an internal bump?? and what was the ride like minus the shocks? 
The boot install is roughed in and im straightening panels as i go. TO SHAVE DOOR HANDLES >>>OR NOT TO SHAVE IS THE QUESTION!


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (250celowrider)*

Yes, the slam specialties bags have internal bump stops.








I was riding on them all last night








The car still has shocks.. just not in the stock position.
You can see here where a short aftermarket shock was attached at the rear. From the rear suspension arm to a channel beam.


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

ok...the rear is being tackled first... i just orderes slam specialties 5's a 9ltr tank and vair comp.....
7 inch drop here we come!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill post photos of the boot install soon


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

/Users/despinaavakian/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/05:04:2010/IMG_1901./Users/despinaavakian/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/05:04:2010/IMG_1902.JPG/Users/despinaavakian/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/05:04:2010/IMG_1906.JPG
boot install roughed in and rear quater rust cut out and repaired


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: (250celowrider)*








/Users/despinaavakian/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/05:04:2010/IMG_1906.JPG


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: (250celowrider)*

http://s801.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
http://s801.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (250celowrider)*









The stable. Coils, aftermarket air ride, factory air ride


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

dewp


----------



## w114est (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

Hello from Estonia . I like your car. So i deside to do my own lowrider .
I hope to get good tips













_Modified by w114est at 6:54 AM 4-12-2010_

_Modified by w114est at 7:00 AM 4-12-2010_


_Modified by w114est at 10:37 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (w114est)*

Factory wheels, a drive to the country.


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

Diggin the stockers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Why do you have to post this after I sell my car..........Grrrrr. Must not get side tracked....Must work on Corrado....


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

nic.nice.nice.nice!!!!!!
do you know of anyone that has put spacers on fact rims to bring them closer to the gaurd lip on a 114?
i didnt realise chroming costs this much,.... but im sure the end product will be worth it!


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

I thought about that yesterday, but I think bringing them out too far would look goofy. 
There's room to bring them out a full 2.75", but it would probably look good if you only brought them out 1.5"
In other news, I just received my new beltline trim today


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

cool....post picks.
hey dreamstate... im about to buy a set of 20 inch 100 spokers.... wha size are yours?
got more chrome back this week!... only the Aluminium left to refinish! going to undercoat one side this weekend... slowly but surely


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

20 inch may be too large in my opinion. I am running 17 inch wires in my earlier pics with 205/45/17 tires. 
With my bags deflated and those small tires, I *just* have enough clearance to drive on a smooth road.
If you look at my stock wheels which have a larger overall height than the wires, you can see there is a lot more ground clearance. If you don't care to be right on the ground, 18" would still look okay.. but if you go 19 or 20", the car will look like it's on stilts because of the increased ground clearance. Not to mention how much higher you would have to lift the car just to turn the steering wheel.


----------



## geminidubberGTI (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

well here is mine. ................. cut coils and basically cleaned up. 
















just ordered a set of these for it. OG NASCAR trim 15x9 1/2 4.5 backspacing.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (250celowrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *250celowrider* »_cool....post picks.

The worst of the old trim:








Istanbul trim:








Not too shabby








It's reproduction trim from Turkey. The factory trim from Germany is OUTRAGEOUS in price, even on Ebay.
I once found brand new mercedes branded trim for the w115. It was going to be almost $700 shipped.
There was no way I could justify that. This trim came to $201 shipped to Methes. Well worth it I think. 
Some minor adjustments need yet to be done on it. All in all, I'm pretty pleased.
I had to adjust the curve near the back where the trim wraps around and file where it met there, but very minor.


----------



## Badassruben (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: The Colour of Money (Mr Schmidt)*

what rims are those green ones? they are TITS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Badassruben at 8:23 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

ive have ordered the same trims from turkey (saletine) i also just ordered the headlight refectors and grill trims from the same guy. My 250ce stainless sholder trim was $1850 from mercedes + a 5 week lead time. i got my trims of the guy in turkey for under $300 delivered to australia! BARGIN! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

Would love to chat with you some time about the w114 I have been helping build for a few years now. 

Do you still have your older rear bags?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

I still have the old rear bags around, yes. They were okay for a bit, but not designed to work the way I was using them. It's explained earlier in this thread.
Feel free to pm any questions or post up here.


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

painted out the grill last weel, and got new trims from the same guy in turkey for $50!
looks the micky!


----------



## euromarko (Nov 13, 2006)

Finally I find more info!!
I seen this car at h20 2009 and fell in love with the old school benz, so I start doing research about it and find its a w115 chasis and then I decide to go and buy one(inspiration from your car) Ironically I have bought this exact car before finding this tread lol


Drehkraft said:


> This thread gives me inspiration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The body is rough and looks like alot of work is needed so im still looking for a w115 with a better body and keep this one as a parts car, after I find one I will start to build something as "dirtyy":thumbup: as yours.
Look forward meeting the guy behind "green benz with ontario plates" as we called it at h20 
Marko


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

When it comes to these old clunkers, a parts car is very handy to have.
It saved my butt when I was t-boned 2.5 years ago.


----------



## goktug61 (Aug 12, 2010)

What is the brand of these wheels


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Sick build man, mad props


----------



## tijn (Aug 31, 2010)

very nice ride!
maybe i'm gonna bag a w114/115 to

what size are those wire wheels and tires?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

They are Player Wire Wheels, 17x8s. Tires are 205/40/17s all around.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

A little change-up in wheels again. I did a backyard re-spray of the old wheels to match the new body colour. They turned out pretty good IMO. 




























It's the first time wearing these wheels since I modified the back end to go lower. It really seems to show the rear camber a lot more than the wires. My heart leaped when I saw it, my first thought was that something had broken. But after seeing it on screen, it doesn't look extreme at all.. there are too many cambered out cars on the internet. :laugh:


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

awesome. that camber looks perfect ! :thumbup:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

this car just keeps getting better and better :thumbup:
making it to h2o i hope?


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

I've made it to the last 3, but can't spare the coin for H2o this year. Too many cars to fix. :laugh:


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

love this car


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm in love


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

i love the wire wheels but your old wheels look so good.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Mother****ing delicious!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

So choice...


----------



## euromarko (Nov 13, 2006)

Sickk I can't wait till next wednesday mine will be on the road


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

dreamstate.....how do you find you switch setup.?..
is it slow? ive done a setup on a integra before with air valves but it use to dump to hard down.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

The paddle valves work well for me.
I keep the 5 gallon tank charged around 170psi so it lifts quickly. Dropping isn't as fast as lifting, but I don't find myself wishing it to be any faster than it reacts right now. It's certainly not as fast as electric valves can be, but the paddles allow for fine tuning of ride height.. and they're VERY economical versus a valve bank.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

euromarko said:


> Sickk I can't wait till next wednesday mine will be on the road


You will enjoy every minute of it. SO easy to fix when there's a problem. Turns heads in it's stock form 

European headlights and bumpers make a world of difference for the look of it.


----------



## euromarko (Nov 13, 2006)

Dreamstate said:


> You will enjoy every minute of it. SO easy to fix when there's a problem. Turns heads in it's stock form
> 
> European headlights and bumpers make a world of difference for the look of it.



I know I can't wait as for the bumpers and headlights/taillights, i found a 72 that i will most likely buy for $600 to take the bumpers lights and steering wheel since separately it will cost me more separately 
Here is some pics of it as it is now


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Looks WAAAY better than mine. Good project!


----------



## euromarko (Nov 13, 2006)

Dreamstate said:


> Looks WAAAY better than mine. Good project!


Wana trade lol 
Its a little photogenic the paint is not as good as it looks in the pictures, But overall its ok I love it 10x more comfortable then the jetta haha


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Confirmed by euromarko's factory w115:

Dropped 6 1/8" in the front
Dropped 6" in the back

Could probably squeeze another .75" out of it if I reworked the exhaust and modified the bag mount points.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Looks great.... as always. I'm digging the color matched wheels. Very nice. Much more "classy". :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Euromarco was in my neck of the woods last weekend, I was able to see a side by side comparison to a stock W115. 
Thanks for taking the time out for a sketchy parking lot visit :laugh: :beer:


----------



## euromarko (Nov 13, 2006)

Dreamstate said:


> Euromarco was in my neck of the woods last weekend, I was able to see a side by side comparison to a stock W115.
> Thanks for taking the time out for a sketchy parking lot visit :laugh: :beer:


lol that parking lot was pretty sketchy 
Can't wait till I start working on mine 
Once again ppl pictures don't do Dreamstate's car justice its sexier in person :beer:


----------



## eskimopunk (Apr 15, 2009)

This has been my absolute favorite car for a long time now. Probably the classiest/sexiest car around. So glad I found the build thread, finally


----------



## punkracer (Jul 29, 2003)

What are the Achilles heals of the W115? How are they to own and drive as a daily? What is the regular maintenance like?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

The diesels are noisy at highway speed. Putting smaller diameter tires on my car limited my top speed to about 120km/hr. I keep it closer to 110km/hr to keep it a bit quieter. 
I drove it daily for about 1.5 years, putting on 50,000kms on my first year of ownership, averaging near 25mpg. 

Maintenance has been great on this car. I have had to replace relatively few parts over the three years, ~80,000kms that I've owned it. Since the car was over 30 years old when I bought it, I expected to do more repairs than I actually did. 

-The alternator died due to the extra strain from the compressor and a modest stereo. Stock alternator is around 45-50 amps I believe. 
-Water pump was reasonable 
-Injectors were very cheap 
-Front wheel bearing was cheap 
-Rear wheel bearing was a bit more pricey due to the labour involved, had a shop do it for me 
-2 cheap motor mounts 
-speedo cable was cheap and easy to replace


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll agree with Dreamstate. I had ahnds on experience with my dasd's mb's, w115-w124, all diesels. 
These car are really solid and "last forever" with good maintenance, at least the diesels are that way. When I got my license my Dad had old -74 w115 220D with 1,200,00km's on it and was sold to crapped at 1,500,00km when the body just fell apart. And for those 300tkm I tried my best to make run fast, without braking anything. 
Diesels are really solid engine and the drivetrain is "almost unbreakable" in normal use with normal maintenance. Body's tend to rust pretty badly, at least here in our climate where they use salt on roads in winter. Same goes with w123 and w124 too. 
But look for bodyrust..


----------



## t.benz (May 18, 2007)

Saw this on the segment for Bio-diesel on How it's made. Lookin' sharp :thumbup:


----------



## sweetridebro (Apr 3, 2009)

Factory wheels are the best by far!


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

t.benz said:


> Saw this on the segment for Bio-diesel on How it's made. Lookin' sharp :thumbup:


Excellent, it finally made it to air! I accidentally left the trunk partially open, didn't notice until we received the rough cut


----------



## mike-81-240d (May 4, 2010)

Oh my sweet jesus! :thumbup: :sly: 


Heres my w123. I'm thinking about H&R springs and blistein HD's. I'm 16 years old, so bags are way too much mola.... This car started out as a bent rod $400 4 speed 240d, I then swapped in a 3.0 liter N/A mated to the 4 speed. Fuunnnnnn combo, but I needs me a turbo.  :laugh:
http://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp338/mikeyboats/8 12 10 photoshoot/DSC00730.jpg

http://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp338/mikeyboats/8 12 10 photoshoot/DSC00738.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

ha - saw you tonite on "Pleasant Canadians Showing Americans How All The Crap They Buy Is Made" :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

My four minutes of fame. Haha


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Love the your car vs. stock car comparo


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

My television debut 

How It's Made - Biodiesel

Please excuse the fact that I didn't close my trunk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Good work Randy! :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Should've laid that sh*t out.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> Should've laid that sh*t out.


yeah wtf, that woulda looked so dope in that video!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: for another bagged car that runs bio


----------



## Jackasic (Mar 22, 2002)

cool ride, here is my bagged 280 SEL


----------



## Jackasic (Mar 22, 2002)

the tank set up, all done by Dorbritz Designs


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

^^ anyway to get the fronts down a bit more on these cars?


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

jackasic, what year is your w108?? I have a 72. And just piecing it together, Will be up and running by the spring, Hopefully on air too. I just need to get off my duff and finish my VRt. Here are some pics of my car. 





































The body is rust free, only 2 dents, Glass is perfect, it runs, it is complete (anything missing in the pics ihappens to be in the car or the trunk), BUT the interior is ****. but I did pick up a slew of body parts for w108/109 cars, so if either you or dreamstate need any body items for your 108/109 cars. let me know I will see if I have it kicking around.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Oooh, parts! You have IM.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Dreamstate said:


> My television debut
> 
> How It's Made - Biodiesel
> 
> Please excuse the fact that I didn't close my trunk


 i saw this on tv and i thought it was this car!! thats too sick :beer::beer:


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

Dreamstate said:


> Oooh, parts! You have IM.


 Responded


----------



## Biodiesel79 (Mar 23, 2011)

*air suspension package recommendation for a '79 Benz?*

Great execution. 

What recommendations do you have for an air suspension package for a '79 300SD Turbo Diesel? 

Images of my vehicle (all stock): 

https://sites.google.com/site/1979biodieselmercedes/ 

ic:https://3872543972172259563-a-18027...8evkt5i3qN7V5yRXxoid1XscjTRw==&attredirects=0 

It's all stock, with the springs and shocks. 

After seeing your ride, I'm thinking air. 

Yes? No?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Looks a little more cramped underneath than mine is. What diameter are those springs?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

I haven't seen any videos of the manual control valves in use yet. Here's a video that I put together on our first weekend of good weather.


----------



## euromarko (Nov 13, 2006)

Thats awsome!!!! nice music too  
I was just in the garage staring at mine for 10 minutes... 
keep it up


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Have you done any work to yours yet?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

The car is officially up for sale. See the for sale thread HERE


----------



## euromarko (Nov 13, 2006)

My dad was not well from december and is in the hospital ever since , so I have not had time to even take it for a ride yet... let alone do some work.. I will have some questions regarding the air ride and also some tips on the setup once I get get under there ...I see you are selling the car  :thumbdown:


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear about your father. Hope everything is okay. 

I'll be happy to share any suspension knowledge. Let me know what details you need to know.


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

Good hustle on the video, I think it is well done and I finally got my valves and bags ordered up. 
Hope to be on air for May. And sorry to hear that you are selling the car. Hope its to make room for a new toy.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I haven't looked at this thread in a while, but are you running 1/4" line in the video? Doesn't seem ungodly slow like some I've seen.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

I am actually running 1/8" lines. The tank pressure is kept between 145-170psi to aid in the faster lift :thumbup:


----------



## jefff59 (May 27, 2011)

hello all, I'm from north of France, I have a W114 model of 1698 240d, I will need a kit Airride soon, your post is great, it will put quite useful.

"dreamstate"

your car is very beautiful 


it's my car:


----------



## jefff59 (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi Jeff.

The car looks great. The chrome and the black look excellent together. :thumbup:


----------



## jefff59 (May 27, 2011)

thank you

I wonder if you had problems with the gimbals (transmission rear) on the back when you back down to the bottom and you ride?

BELLOWS gimbal to crack on?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

No problems with it, even when fully deflated. :thumbup:


----------



## jefff59 (May 27, 2011)

ok cool 

voici d'autre photos :


----------



## euromarko (Nov 13, 2006)

Tres belle voiture jeff ... j'adore la couleur :beer:


----------



## jefff59 (May 27, 2011)

merci , c'est un bonheur cette voiture!!


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

*20's dont fit!*

dreamstate.... the 20's dont fit! 
the offset seams wrong the sit 1inch past the gaurd....do you remember what the offset of your rims are?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

How wide are they and what is the offset? 
My 17s were 8" wide with an ET of around -13mm I believe.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Jeff, that colour is beautiful! It looked black in earlier pictures, but I see the burgundy now


----------



## evodrichie (Jun 19, 2011)

i just picked up a 75 230 and i have all the air ride **** what should i be looking out for while putting it in? any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Take the time and read through the whole thread. Most of your w115 specific questions will be answered in these pages. 
Generally though, just use your head and look for clearance issues around the bags and wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## evodrichie (Jun 19, 2011)

anyone know where i can get some non us bumpers for my w115


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

I bought mine on eBay and had them shipped from Germany


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i always loved this car :beer:


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

*20's dont fit!*



Dreamstate said:


> How wide are they and what is the offset?
> My 17s were 8" wide with an ET of around -13mm I believe.


20x8's but they aint a negative offset.... +35 fknnnnnnnnnn!!!
I pt them on ebay.. and sold them off


----------



## kappicu (Dec 10, 2002)

Mr. Dreamstate, 
Euro Bumper help needed. PM sent.


----------



## MercNoob (Jul 18, 2011)

Just read through this whole thread and I now have a plan for my newly acquired 1983 300d. Never really thought about doing it but I think it should look pretty sweet. i would post pics but i sadly have no clue how.....


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

dreamstate, was the first rear set up, aero sports around stock located shocks? 
what problems did you have what it? 
and how was the bag mounted?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

For the rear, I decided to switch out the bagover for the slam specialities bag because of binding. You see, the bottom spring mount was on the trailing arm but the top was on the body. This caused an awkward angle when lowered which the bagovers were not designed for. It caused the inner sleeve to rub on the shock and ride poorly when low.


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

so when you put the re bag in the back, what did you use for a top plate? and then was that bolted in or just resting on the body?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

If memory serves correct, I welded together a spacer using a pipe and a plate so I could bolt it to the bag. The body has a protruding sleeve of sorts that the spring sat in before. After sliding in the new spacer, I drilled through the sleeve and spacer, fastening the two together so that the bag would not fall out.


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

Dreamstate, I ended up with another w108 and a parts car, need anything else?


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

PM sent!


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

A few people have asked for measurements of the mounts in the last few months.










Note: The 1" spacer directly below the bag should be 1/8-1/4" thicker to make sure it clears the lower cup in the control arm properly. If I were to do this all over again, I would cut the control arm open and then weld in a new, larger cup and do away with the 1" spacer altogether.


----------



## benzlover (Jun 10, 2015)

*hi from holland*

Hi there,

I have a question about the picture on page 4 or 5 I believe. (the one with all the lines and the bags drawn) I know how bags look like, en the rest.. But what is that thing that splits the orange line.. And where did you put the air dryer?

I am doing some research and I have a w114 sedan of 1971.

Greetings from the netherlands


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Hey Benzlover

I used a manifold splitter to go from 3/8" to 1/4", similar to this product. 
As for the air dryer, I just forgot to add it to the drawing. It was right before the tank as it should be.


----------



## benzlover (Jun 10, 2015)

Dreamstate said:


> Hey Benzlover
> 
> I used a manifold splitter to go from 3/8" to 1/4", similar to this product.
> As for the air dryer, I just forgot to add it to the drawing. It was right before the tank as it should be.


Ty very much for yout quick awnser.  your car is a true inspiration for me!


----------



## benzlover (Jun 10, 2015)

And another question, my apologie. But do you notice any difference in driving with other wheels and without the 70 height of the tires.. And do you drive faster or slower then your meter shows you..

Thank you in advance! GREAT RIDE MAN!


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

As with any other car, if you change the overall tire diameter, the speedometer will be affected. Both the wire wheels and the bbs knockoffs had a smaller rolling diameter than stock. Check out this site to calculate how far off you will be.


----------



## benzlover (Jun 10, 2015)

Dreamstate said:


> As with any other car, if you change the overall tire diameter, the speedometer will be affected. Both the wire wheels and the bbs knockoffs had a smaller rolling diameter than stock. Check out this site to calculate how far off you will be.


Thank you again. Will do!


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

So the original bag setup you had was directly bolt in correct? Before you needed to relocate the rear shocks for the more lowness?

Happen to have old part numbers for your old setup? Maybe an old receipt in email with part numbers? Just picked up a 74 240d, 75k on it for $1200:laugh:


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

For the most part, yes. I did need to build a spacer for the front, you can find a drawing for that earlier in the thread. There might be a part number or at least an indication on how to find the rear shock I used earlier as well. Read the whole thread through and I'm sure a lot of questions will be answered. 

Furthermore, have a look at the thread by the current owner Zman86 (I think that's right). He may have more info there as well. 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------

